# Bild vom Pc auf anderen Streamen (YouTube / Twitch Live)



## End0fSeven (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich bin relativ neu in der Streaming-Geschichte. Technisches Grundwissen ist aber vorhanden, mir fehlen nur gute Tools.

Ganz kurz:
Ziel ist es, dass ich von meinem Gaming PC, dass Bild übers Netz auf mein Notebook Streamen kann, damit ich auf dem Notebook mit "Open Broadcaster" das ganze dann auf YouTube Streamen kann.

Hintergedanke ist, durch meine schlechte Leitung muss ich zu nem Kumpel gehen, damit wir das Event überhaupt Streamen können. Damit ich nicht zu viel mitnehmen muss (2 Monitore), würde ich gerne die ganzen Signale auf dem Notebook steuern können.

Was gibt es da für Lösungen (Software), abgesehen von Hardware Captature?

Danke und Gruss
End0fSeven


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Juni 2016)

Hast du vor deinen PC zuhause zu lassen? .... dann müsstest du es je eh übers I-Net streamen zu deinem Kumpel -> Kannst es auch gleich selber Streamen?

Oder willst du direkt das Bild deines Laptops streamen? - CPU? GPU?...

um das Bildschirmsignal einfach auf einen anderen PC zu bekommen kommst du um Hardware-capture nicht herum(ohne massiven Qualitätsverlust / Performanceeinbußen)....


----------



## lunaticx (15. Juni 2016)

Dafuq ?

Ich versteh dich nicht wirklich @ TE

Du willst auf deinem Rechner daheim, sagen wir mal "Starcraft2" anschmeissen -> das Bild soll dann auf dein Laptop gestreamt werden der bei deinem Kumpel steht, weil du zum streamen eine zu schlechte Leitung hast.

Merkste selbst das dass wiederrum an deiner Leitung stirbt weil zu schlecht ...


----------



## chewara (15. Juni 2016)

ich glaube er möchte den Gaming PC + Laptop mit zum Kumpel nehmen, oder ?!


----------



## lunaticx (15. Juni 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> ich glaube er möchte den Gaming PC + Laptop mit zum Kumpel nehmen, oder ?!



ich würde mal sagen .... Recht haste ... 

Dann gibbet einmal die Hardwarelösung oder du machst es über Nvidia Gamestreaming ... und dem Nachfolger von Limelight moonlight-stream.com


----------



## End0fSeven (16. Juni 2016)

Sorry für die ungenaue Definierung.

Ich würde natürlich beides zum Kumpel nehmen.

Bild vom "Gaming-PC" sollte dann ans Notebook gestreamt werden, damit ich dort dann das ganze steuern mit Open Broadcaster. (Kameras, Einbledungen usw.)


----------



## LukasGregor (16. Juni 2016)

1. dein Laptop hat die Power dafür?
2. brauchst du dann eine Hardware Capture Card...


----------



## End0fSeven (16. Juni 2016)

LukasGregor schrieb:


> 1. dein Laptop hat die Power dafür?
> 2. brauchst du dann eine Hardware Capture Card...


Von der Leistung her zum Bilder-Streamen dürfte das reichen. Ist ein i7-2630m / 8GB RAM / GT540m (ASUS N53SV)

Aber wenn ich so oder so nicht drum rum komme um eine Hardware Capture Card, dann würde das für dieses Wochenende nicht mehr reichen. Aber zur Not kriege ich das auch noch so hin.

Was könntest du mir den für Hardware Capture Carten empfehlen?


----------



## lunaticx (17. Juni 2016)

Ich möchte ja nicht unhöflich oder egoistisch wirken ... aber wenn dein Ding schon ne NVidia Grafikkarte hat ... dann probiers über Geforce Expirience (Gamestreaming) und Limelight / Moonlight.

Kannst dort auch nicht nur Games streamen sondern auch direkt vom Desktop (per App mstsc) ...


----------



## End0fSeven (17. Juni 2016)

Ich danke die für deine Antwort, egoistisch ist das nicht 
Dummerweise habe ich meine Signatur hier leider nicht angepasst.

Mein Gaming-System

i7-3770k @4.2GHz
16GB DDR3-1600
Asus P8Z77-V
Asus R9-290

Also wird es mit Limelight leider nix.

Nagut, vielleicht nehm ich einfach nen 2. alten Monitor mit damit ich das ganze besser Managen kann.
Von nem 2 Gerät wärs halt schon Praktische, so muss ich ziemlich viel mitmehmen.
Aber so wie es aussieht fällt der Stream wohl so oder so ins Wasser da der Kollege eine Grippe gekriegt hat.

So habe ich zumindest mal Zeit für ne Hardware Lösung zu suchen. Was könntest du mir da empfehlen?


----------

